# Some people just know how to have more fun



## HOLLiS (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like a great event to have a lot of fun.  

http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/exclusives/64615/OFASTS-Gun-Apocalypse.html


----------



## skeeter (Feb 24, 2009)

God bless AMERICA!x2


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2009)

You got to love it!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd hit it.:cool:


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'd hit it.:cool:



Is there anything you wouldn't hit?  :doh:

LL


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 24, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Is there anything you wouldn't hit?  :doh:
> 
> LL



You have to admire the endless determination that he has to at least over all these years and attempts to hit it just once.  :uhh:


----------



## Blue (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to go to this!!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 24, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Is there anything you wouldn't hit?  :doh:
> 
> LL



Shushhh you.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Shushhh you.



Isn't it illegal to shush a certified librarian????


----------

